# Something Corrupt About That Inside Forum.



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

This thing has an everlasting life akin to Magic Glue with no purpose in life beyond holding iinane thinkers lin place for reasons of Little substance. Newbies of no consequence appointing themselves arbiters of local dialogue but lacking portfolio. A sorry bunch of shallow thinkers if there ever was one.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> This thing has an everlasting life akin to Magic Glue with no purpose in life beyond holding innanities in place for reasons of Little substance. Return later.


What on earth are you talking about????


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps he will know....after a very long nap.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Isla Verde said:



What on earth are you talking about????

Click to expand...

_Just yakking.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yak away as long as you're pleasant with it!

Jo xxx


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

*It's Spectre & Smirsh behind it I reckon*



Hound Dog said:


> This thing has an everlasting life akin to Magic Glue with no purpose in life beyond holding iinane thinkers lin place for reasons of Little substance. Newbies of no consequence appointing themselves arbiters of local dialogue but lacking portfolio. A sorry bunch of shallow thinkers if there ever was one.


I strongly disagree. It's not the Inside Forum. It's that infernal Outside Forum making it appear that it's the Inside Forum. They can't fool me!


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel sorry for you Hound Dog. Wishing everyone had the exact same opinion as you and feeling so entitled is a difficult road to travel. 

I'm also sorry that this forum doesn't have some sort of "eye roll" emoticon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emilybcruz said:


> I feel sorry for you Hound Dog. Wishing everyone had the exact same opinion as you and feeling so entitled is a difficult road to travel.
> 
> I'm also sorry that this forum doesn't have some sort of "eye roll" emoticon.


 lol

Jo xxx


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

:couch2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog, do you mind if I close this thread? I didn't get the opening post, and it hasn't gotten any better since then.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=TundraGreen;2964297]Hound Dog, do you mind if I close this thread? I didn't get the opening post, and it hasn't gotten any better since then. [/QUOTE]_

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you TG as we have been busy since arriving in Chiapas. By all means close the entire thread which started out as my Little personal joke about living part time at Lake Chapala gone awry. Thank you for that courteous response rather than simply exercising your right as a moderator to bring out the hatchet


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you TG as we have been busy since arriving in Chiapas. By all means close the entire thread which started out as my Little personal joke about living part time at Lake Chapala gone awry. Thank you for that courteous response rather than simply exercising your right as a moderator to bring out the hatchet


Aha! Finally, I figure out the reference to "Inside Forum". Without the connection to Chapala, I didn't find it. I didn't realize there was a Chapala forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Aha! Finally, I figure out the reference to "Inside Forum". Without the connection to Chapala, I didn't find it. I didn't realize there was a Chapala forum.


I just got it too. Now HD's initial post on this thread makes sense.


----------

